# New Comparison Labs



## Kaykay (Nov 24, 2012)

I still feel I have some Thyroid Issues going on but I can't pin-point it because I fluctuate between being fatigue and heart palpitations.

Can anyone make heads or tails from this history?

2013/5/9 TSH: 1.02 (.40 - 4.50)
2013/5/9 T4 Free: 1.1 (.8 - 1.8)
2013/5/9 T3 Total: 91 (76 - 181)
2013/5/9 B12: 432 (200 - 1100)
2013/5/9 ANA: Negative
2013/5/9 Sed Rate by modified Westergren: 2 (</=20)
2013/5/9 Folate, Serum: 19.2 (>5.4 Normal)

2013/4/14 TSH-3rd Generation: 2.40 (.50 - 4.20)

12/3/12 TSH: 2.040 (0.450-4.500)
12/3/12 T4 Free (Direct): 1.10 (0.82-1.77)
12/3/12 Antithyroglobulin Ab: <20 (0-40)
12/3/12 Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) Ab: 7 (0-34)
12/3/12 Folate (Folic Acid), Serum: 14.1 (>3.0)
12/3/12 Vitamin B12: 555 (211-946)

12/3/12 ANA Direct: Negative
12/3/12 Sedimentation Rate-Westergren: 3 (0-32)
12/3/12 Vitamin D, 25-Hydroxy: 26.3 (30.0-100.0)
12/3/12 RA Latex Turbid: 8.0 (0.0-13.9)

2012/11/27 TSH: 1.51 (.47 - 4.68)
2012/10/19 ANA (w/Reflex): Index Value: 10.33 (<20.00); ANA Interpretation: Neg 
2012/10/19 B-12, serum 641.0 pg/mL 247.0-911.0 
2012/10/19 folate, serum 10.8 ng/mL 3.2-20.0 
2012/10/19 thyroid stimulating hormone, serum 1.07 u[iU]/mL 0.35-4.94 
2012/10/19 erythrocyte sedimentation rate 0 mm/h 0-20 
2012/10/19 rheumatoid factor 15 [iU]/mL <30 
2012/10/19 heterophile antibody screen (Monospot) NEGATIVE Negative 
2012/10/22 C-reactive protein, serum < 1.0 mg/L mg/dL <=4.0

4/26/12 Thyroid Peroxidase Ab: <10 (<=34)
2012/04/26 thyroid stimulating hormone, serum 1.74 u[iU]/mL 0.35-4.94 
2012/04/26 (T4 Free) thyroxine, serum, free 1.2 ng/dL 0.7-1.5 
2012/04/27 (T3 Free) triiodothyronine, free, serum 2.9 pg/mL 1.7-3.7 
2012/04/27 vitamin D 25-hydroxy, serum 28 ng/mL 25-80

2012/01/05 thyroid stimulating hormone, serum 1.00 u[iU]/mL 0.35-4.94

2010/07/16 thyroxine, serum, total 5.4 ug/dL 4.9-11.7 
2010/07/16 thyroid stimulating hormone, serum 1.20 u[iU]/mL 0.35-4.94 
2010/07/16 triiodothyronine resin uptake 30.7 % 22.0-35.0 
2010/07/16 thyroxine, serum, free 1.0 ng/dL 0.7-1.5 
2010/07/16 triiodothyronine, free, serum 2.6 pg/mL 1.7-3.7 
2010/07/16 C-reactive protein, by highly sensitive test 0.28 mg/dL <0.50 
2010/07/16 erythrocyte sedimentation rate 12 mm/h 0-20

2009/12/16 thyroid stimulating hormone, serum 1.6 u[iU]/mL 0.4-4.9


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kaykay said:


> I still feel I have some Thyroid Issues going on but I can't pin-point it because I fluctuate between being fatigue and heart palpitations.
> 
> Can anyone make heads or tails from this history?
> 
> ...


You do have antibody evidence even though it is low. The TPO and Thyroglobuin Ab. You should not have any.

Substances not found in normal serum (scroll down to autoantibodies)
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/evaluation-of-thyroid-function-in-health-and-disease/

It might be very helpful to get an ultra-sound of your thyroid and also the 2 tests listed below.

You could be hyper due to antibodies to the receptor sites thus making your lab numbers appear in normal range.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583


----------

